# 29bhs-can I Tow It With My Current Tv?



## twinmom (May 21, 2006)

Another question - Could we tow the 29BHS with our current TV (and avoid buying a new truck _and_ a new trailer). We have a 97 chevy 4x4 ext. cab with 5.7 engine & 3.73 Rear axle gear ratio. We currently tow a 91 Kit Monterey 25LT. Thanks!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is your TV GVW? Any hills/mountains to deal with? Do you carry a lot of stuff camping? How many peopel will be going (this helps get an idea of gear/food/stuff)


----------



## twinmom (May 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is your TV GVW? Any hills/mountains to deal with? Do you carry a lot of stuff camping? How many peopel will be going (this helps get an idea of gear/food/stuff)
> [snapback]112866[/snapback]​


530# of people and all of the stuff (us & our 7 yr. old twins). No hills or mountains.

Base Curb Weight: 4934 
GVWR: 6200 
GCWR: 12000
FAWR: 3925
RAWR: 3750


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

twinmom said:


> Oregon_Camper said:
> 
> 
> > What is your TV GVW?Â Any hills/mountains to deal with?Â Do you carry a lot of stuff camping?Â How many peopel will be going (this helps get an idea of gear/food/stuff)
> ...


GCWR 12,000, minus curb weight of 4934, = 7,066, minus people = 6536, minus gas in TV, roughly 272 = 6264. Now add in all your gear/food/water, and I think you are over your limit.

The other thing to think about, and what most people ignore, is it doesnt matter if you can get up the mountain, what matters is getting back down! A half ton truck is not made to pull that much weight. The brakes are smaller, which heat up faster, and then fail.

I can appreciate your enthusiasm for getting a large Outback trailer, but I would have to say you need to stay within your means, or get a larger TV for the safety of your family!

Good luck action 
Bill


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

One important question is your WB. do you have a short bed or long bed?


----------



## twinmom (May 21, 2006)

nynethead said:


> One important question is your WB. do you have a short bed or long bed?
> [snapback]113045[/snapback]​


It is a short bed.


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

FYI,

If you open your glove box on top of the codes, it will give you the wheel base in total inches. It is located at the top of the code list and it will look like 143.5 above the list.

Happy Outbacking!

Tim


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

twinmom,

here comes the controversy. I pull a 2006 29bhs with my crew cab 1500 4x4 which has a 143.5 inch WB. I have the 5.3l and 3.42 gears. I am near my maximum, the truck does a great job towing the trailer, as I tow it. I never carry water in the tank and genrally tow less than 4 hours. I use the tow haul mode which comes on the 2005. My brother is a top tramsmisson mechanic and has told me the truck can handle it, but he does state it is definitely a load on the vehicle, but safe.

The 1997 probably does not have this feature, but you have 3.73 gears which will help. the new 5.3L has 295Hp, my 89 gmc 5.7L only had 210Hp, not sure of the 97, the engine could be under powered. Your WB is at the limits a 142"wb limit is 28 feet the 29bhs is just over 30 feet it total length. A good WD and sway control should provide a stable ride and a brake controller will allow you to stop.

If the TV has the same capacities as the the newer trucks. My tow limit with the 3.42 is 7400lbs, but with a 3.73 it is 8400lbs, and the maximum is 13,500. which seems 1500lbs more than your statement of 12,000. You vehicle will be at or over the maximum and that could become a saftey issue. I think you need more information about the truck exact specifications, not just what a general manual says. The 29bhs is a good tow, but the more you load into it the harder it becomes when your at or over limits.

Hope my rambling helps a little.


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

Grunt0311 said it best. BRAKES

Looks like your overweight . I myself would easily bet that GVWR is over. As well as GCWR. Also Grunts calculations didn't include battery Propane and a 50 lb hitch. That is easily 200 lbs right there.


----------



## Grunt0311 (Aug 23, 2005)

Well, the decision is ultimately up to you, but you didnt distiguish between being able to tow it, and towing it safely! According to the Manufacturer, and the numbers, there is no question that you will be over the maximum rated limits for your TV. Right away that makes it unsafe, both for you and your family and the other people on the road. If I put my insurance hat on, that also greatly opens you up liability wise should something ever happen. An overloaded vehicle to a jury is nothing but dollar signs, not in your favor!

The math says no, the safety says no, and the liability says no. I dont know what else there is to say.

Good luck with your decision, and I hope you make a safe one action

Bill


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Firrst of all...

action *Welcome to Outbackers, twinmom!* action
We are glad you found us!









As far as your tow vehicle is concerned, I think you are really pushing your limits withthat trailer. There are other Outbacks that will give you similar accomodations for a less weight. Take a look at the 25RS-S or 26RS for example.

If you have your heart set on the 29BH-S, I would really encourage you to upgrade your TV. It's hurts, believe me, I know (we bought new truck and new Outback within 3 months of each other), but sometimes that's what you gotta do!

As far as no hills or mountains goes, if you live in Marysville, I don't know how you are going to avoid them!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## NJMikeC (Mar 29, 2006)

TwinMom-- Correct me if I'm wrong but you first asked about the 31' then the 27'. If I'm you this is what I do.

Read a ton of information which is "PINNED" at the top of this forums page. Educate yourself. That education is priceless.

You will come up with your own numbers that are cold hard fact. From there you ask others about their experience to get that little extra detail.

Other wise you could be buying something worth $20K based on the opinion of others experiences (roads drive, wind, hills, etc) that took place under probably completely different experiences that you will use your trailer under.

Facts first then opinions is probably a better approach. The members hear will gladly help you with both but at the end of the day it is your money and safety.

Sincerely hope that helps.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

You are correct Mike in getting the facts. Her first question was to buy both a truck and a new trailer, this second option is keeping current truck and getting a smaller trailer.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Doesn't look like there is anything left for me to say, everyone has alreay used all the good answers!

So welcome to Outbackers.com twinmom. Hope everyone led you in the right direction, I had the same delima when I bought my Outback, and ended up buying a truck a month later as well for the same reasons.

Good luck on your decision!


----------



## twinmom (May 21, 2006)

tdvffjohn said:


> You are correct Mike in getting the facts. Her first question was to buy both a truck and a new trailer, this second option is keeping current truck and getting a smaller trailer.
> [snapback]113249[/snapback]​


Thanks - I was pondering both situations. Liked the 29BH, but didn't think we could tow it with our current truck, even though salesman insists we can. Don't really like the options available to us that we can tow (down to a 30' trailcruiser). Seems easier to just keep our old trailer! So we starting thinking about upgrading the truck and that opened up possibilites of heavier trailers. We really liked the 31RQS, a Cougar & a Denali. Have been researching all options trying to find the best fit for our family.


----------



## nascarcamper (Jan 27, 2005)

I towed my 28BHS which is very close if not the same on weight with no issues with a quad cab dodge ram 4.7 litre and 3/73 rear end. It was also 4 wheel drive which actually lowers the towing capacity. I'm sure I was over the limit on several occasions as we take long trips. That equals lots of clothes food etc. There where times I was short on power especially in the mountains (NC) but I never really felt like I was out of control. Now the other side of the story once I upgraded to the 250 PSD it's night and day difference in comfort while towing. Much heavier brakes and suspension and the power is awesome. It's like you're not even towing until you look down at the mpg computer. Good luck with your decision. I must add if I was only taking short trips I would have never laid out the cash for upgrading the truck but mine average several hundred miles and when you're maxed out it's not good for the truck and a safety issue could arise especially in the braking department.


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

twinmom,

First of all, Welcome. It seems that RV salespeople all say the same thing, 'your tv can tow ANYTHING'. I guess they are just out to make the sale. Seems like the more ethical thing would be for them to actually sell something that a person can SAFELY tow.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

twinmom said:


> tdvffjohn said:
> 
> 
> > You are correct Mike in getting the facts. Her first question was to buy both a truck and a new trailer, this second option is keeping current truck and getting a smaller trailer.
> ...


Yea...upgrade the TV and then get the 31RQS. That trailer is really having me thinking about an upgrade...


----------

